# SYSERR(root): savemail: cannot save rejected email anywhere



## RedFoxy (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi all!
I've a small server without mail server configured, the only mail that server sent are for users that subscribe my forums, than I don't need to configure a mail server, but I wan't receive the mail server errors, than I edit /etc/mail/aliases and I add at the top the following line


```
root:   notify@myrealdomain.net (i changed it for spammers)
```

than all aliases goes on root as:

```
MAILER-DAEMON: postmaster
postmaster: root
```
than I rebuild the aliases db with:

```
# newaliases 
/etc/mail/aliases: 33 aliases, longest 20 bytes, 353 bytes total
```

Looks all ok but after upgrade from 8.2 to 9.1 I got the following errors:

```
# tail /var/log/messages
Mar 16 16:40:34 web1 sm-mta[8146]: r2GFeYfW008146: Losing ./qfr2GFeYfW008146: savemail panic
Mar 16 16:40:34 web1 sm-mta[8146]: r2GFeYfW008146: SYSERR(root): savemail: cannot save rejected email anywhere
```

And


```
# sendmail -bv MAILER-DAEMON
notify@myrealdomain.net... User unknown
```

Can I do something to fix it?


----------



## Kingedgar (May 2, 2013)

I am having the exact same problem for a while now.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2013)

What are the permissions on /var/mail/?


```
root@molly:~# ll -d /var/mail/
drwxrwxr-x  2 root  mail  512 May  3 03:53 /var/mail/
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 3, 2013)

Just saw that here.  There may have been some changes in the Sendmail files in /etc/mail.  In my case, deleting _hostname_.mc, recreating it with `make`, editing it and building (`make all install restart`), and then finally running newaliases(1) got it going.


----------

